# STOLEN Gulf Coast Boat



## bigmike (Jan 8, 2006)

2003 22' Gulf Coast Stolen in Pearland this morning at 5 AM. Boat has a 150 VMAX, tandem galvanized trailer, blue T top. Stolen by 5 white males in a dark colored F350 dually. Last seen heading towards Alvin/Manvel. 

Please call Mike with any info 713-560-1779


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Low side


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Photo's would help with this post


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Registration numbers too...


----------



## bigmike (Jan 8, 2006)

Tx 6134jx. It's a 2004. Working on some pics.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Man that sucks. Hope you get it back. Other than registration numbers, what other ways is there to identify a stolen boat? Is there a serial number on the fiberglass somewhere? Just seems to easy for a thief to scrape registration numbers off the side of a boat and replace them as theirs.


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Report*

I'm sure you reported it to law bigmike but maybe a phone call to Brz Co. game warden would help too. TP&W website has the 4 or 5 wardens listed with phone numbers. Two of them are Scott Jennings and Colt Crawford (Colt is Alvin/Pearland area). Good luck


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Friggin thieves! Hope you get her back in one piece!


----------



## POSIDEON (Feb 11, 2006)

Yes, mostly all boats manufactured have serial numbers engraved in the fiberglass on the right side of the transom


----------



## jeffrush (Jan 14, 2010)

SOB I've fished in this boat


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

Hope you get your boat back, i'm still in shock that it was white males stealing your boat. ALOT of people on here make it seem that it's always latinos or asians that are the culprits....


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

When pics get posted, can a mod put this on FACEBOOK? Lots of people there!!! I would share it.


----------



## GWMERCER (Jun 30, 2010)

Mrschasintail said:


> When pics get posted, can a mod put this on FACEBOOK? Lots of people there!!! I would share it.


 X2!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

If they get caught someone should cut their right hand off and maybe their left foot off as a punishment to show other theives what happened when you steal and get caught. I hate theives, can you tell.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

mikereds said:


> Hope you get your boat back, i'm still in shock that it was white males stealing your boat. ALOT of people on here make it seem that it's always latinos or asians that are the culprits....


 HeHeHe...


----------



## jeffrush (Jan 14, 2010)

Where was it stolen from a parking lot or what


----------



## bigmike (Jan 8, 2006)

Boat was stolen from a fiberglass repair shop. Can't find any pictures right now. I don't have a facebook account so I would appreciate anyone putting the word out.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

There is actually a second VIN number inside the boat that most people do not know of or able to find. So if they grind the VIN numbers and create new ones they can still get caught. Good luck and let's hope you get the boat back. A lot of boats are being stolen all over the country so make sure your boat is locked


----------



## ningapleeze (Mar 18, 2013)

bigmike said:


> Boat was stolen from a fiberglass repair shop. Can't find any pictures right now. I don't have a facebook account so I would appreciate anyone putting the word out.


Which repair shop?


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

mikereds said:


> Hope you get your boat back, i'm still in shock that it was white males stealing your boat. ALOT of people on here make it seem that it's always latinos or asians that are the culprits....


so which one are you?


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

any word on the boat??


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Ethan Hunt said:


> so which one are you?


Wow.:headknock


----------



## bigmike (Jan 8, 2006)

Not really any update. Police reports have been made but no sightings of the boat. I tried to find a picture to upload but the only pics I have are of fish on deck. Since there are no pics I will give the most complete description I can. If you see anyone selling parts or anything please let me know.

2004 22' Gulf Coast low side
2003 Yamaha VMAX 150, raptor prop, Yamaha decals were starting to come off
T-Top made by SAW with greenish blue canvas top
Sony radio and VHF radio in T-top electronics box
Large fiberglass antenna for VHF mounted on left side of T-top(this folds down but is about 5' long so it stands out)
light gray seat cushions just redone recently
94 quart igloo in front with matching cushion
Galvanized Sportsman tandem trailer with new axles and tires
Spare tire is mounted flat on tongue of trailer
TX6134JX

I will offer a reward to anyone that can provide tips leading to the recovery of the boat.


----------



## Barefoot Boy (Sep 27, 2005)

I'd start with the fiberglass repair shop. Maybe start following the employees home. It sure could be an inside job. Any other boats ripped off, that same day/nite, from the shop?

Just a thought. Keep checking Craigslist/ eBay. Good Luck


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*shop?*

If stolen from a shop are they not responsible for it? 
i would be ****** if it happened to me for **** sure


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

sucks..hope you have good insurance


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

The repair shop should have insurance!


----------



## bigmike (Jan 8, 2006)

It looks like the shop is going to step up and make it right. So far we have been pleased with the response from the shop and their insurance. Still would rather get the boat back though. There have been a lot of good times and bunch of fish caught from the old GC.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Hell yeah! A little detective work and found it 3.5 miles from where it was stolen. The gulf coast will ride again to spank em in trinity!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

slabnabbin said:


> Hell yeah! A little detective work and found it 3.5 miles from where it was stolen. The gulf coast will ride again to spank em in trinity!
> View attachment 654426


Congrats on finding it!! Any arrests made?


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

Who took it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

My buddy found it at a residence and the sheriff dept is there working on it. All the radios, lifejackets, anchor and battery is missing but that's better than not finding it at all.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

slabnabbin said:


> My buddy found it at a residence and the sheriff dept is there working on it. All the radios, lifejackets, anchor and battery is missing but that's better than not finding it at all.


Sweet!


----------



## Bubba Likes It (Apr 24, 2013)

All I can say is Get A Rope !!!!!!
Pos thieves. Glad the boat was found!


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Glad you got her back...

Curious as to how you know it was 5 white guys in a certain truck that stole it? Did boat shop have video CCTV system?

Did police find any usable fingerprints?


----------



## Barefoot Boy (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow! What are the odds of finding your stolen stuff? I'm thinking "needle in a haystack" odds. Glad you got it back. Keep up the pressure to get the sheriff to press charges (and get your radios back).


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

I hope the buddy wasn't in on it. 

Prob not. But that was my second thought right after wow you found it.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

surf_ox said:


> I hope the buddy wasn't in on it.
> 
> Prob not. But that was my second thought right after wow you found it.


Thus all seems fishy. It was just sitting there at a residence in the wide open?

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigmike (Jan 8, 2006)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Thus all seems fishy. It was just sitting there at a residence in the wide open?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


It was kind of behind a trailer but it was just off the main road. I was able to get a glimpse of the T-top while driving by. The investigation is ongoing and we hope that Brazoria County will be able to put these guys in jail.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Glad you ill get your boat back. Hope your other stuff is recovered as well.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

bigmike said:


> It was kind of behind a trailer but it was just off the main road. I was able to get a glimpse of the T-top while driving by. The investigation is ongoing and we hope that Brazoria County will be able to put these guys in jail.


ok feel better about my earlier comment. i take it back.

if it was way off the road and buddy stumbled upon it i'd be curious

but i'm always lookign at boats with t-tops.


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Good Deal*

May the arse whipping begin on the perps. Several of my fishing buddies live in Pearland and Brookside, most of them with their boats not entirely secured so good to know at least some of the thieves will be hamstrung for a while. Glad you found it.


----------



## bigmike (Jan 8, 2006)

Got word this morning that one is in custody. Sounds like there will be more today.


----------



## Baseballdad12 (Feb 3, 2012)

glad you got your rig back, hopefully your not out of pocket very much...


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Awesome!!!


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

congrats on getting it back


----------



## steadyliving (Mar 4, 2012)

Post their address, we can pay them a "friendly" visit...


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Glad you got your boat back! Nothing lower than a thief!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Post their pictures.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Gotta Watch Those Pearland Boys...Jus Sayin!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Glad you found it. Prosecute their arses!


----------



## allent2002 (Apr 10, 2012)

my input --- POS -- hope they get what's coming to them


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Glad y'all found it keep us updated. 

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------

